# [SOLVED] error 1305



## nicko456 (Nov 22, 2009)

i just bought dawn of war game of the year which is 3 disc, the 1st disc installed fine i got onto the second disc it gets part way thru the installation and it reads error 1305 error reading from the file
C:\Program Files(86)\THQ|Dawn Of War\W40K\Movies\DOWMissions\MS10_static.avi.
if anyone knows hows to fix it would yous be able to let me know plz  thankyou


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: error 1305*

Hi and welcome to TSF,
It sounds like your disk may be scratched or dirty.
Try installing the game on another computer and if that doesn't work then i would suggest trying to get a refund as the disk is corrupted.


----------



## nicko456 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: error 1305*

hi thanx for your reply, yeh i was havin a chat with a mate he said to copy it onto my hard drive and then burn it onto a disc and try it that way, but it halts on disc 2 so my mate says its prob corrupted..... bastards lol so im gonna try installin it on his comp and if it dont work ill just take it back aye cheers for your help


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: error 1305*

Ok if it doesn't work on another computer then the disk is scratched/corrupted which means you can't really do much with it. However if it does install then yes you should copy the files onto your hard drive and do it that way.


----------



## nicko456 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: error 1305*

hey yes i tried installin it on a mates computer and the same error so yeh the disc was corrupted, i got another copy which was cool thanks for your help anyways


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: error 1305*

Glad to hear it was simply a bad disc. Kindly mark the thread as solved using Thread Tools.

Enjoy your game.


----------

